# Incredibile Corsera: Lupin nero, storia stravolta.



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

Incredibile articolo pubblicato dal Corsera (generalmente voce dell'ultraprogressimo globalista NDR). Secondo quanto riportato da Renato Franco, il Lupin nero di Netflix è una storia stravolta dal politicamente corretto. Siamo passati dal whitewashing al blackwashing, ovvero inserire all'interno di prodotti cinematografici personaggi neri che, normalmente, dovrebbero essere bianchi. Lo stesso è accaduto anche in Troy, in Thor: Ragnarok ed in Bridgerton.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile articolo pubblicato dal Corsera (generalmente voce dell'ultraprogressimo globalista NDR). Secondo quanto riportato da Renato Franco, il Lupin nero di Netflix è una storia stravolta dal politicamente corretto. Siamo passati dal whitewashing al blackwashing, ovvero inserire all'interno di prodotti cinematografici personaggi neri che, normalmente, dovrebbero essere bianchi. Lo stesso è accaduto anche in Troy, in Thor: Ragnarok ed in *Bridgerton*.



Quella poi...


----------



## SanGigio (21 Gennaio 2021)

Io generalmente sono d'accordo, cioè se un personaggio è bianco stona farlo interpretare da un attore nero e viceversa, tanto vale inventare una nuova storia piuttosto che riprendere un brand di successo. Ma se invece dico che il motivo per cui hanno ingaggiato quest'attore è perché semplicemente l'hanno ritenuto più idoneo rispetto a qualsiasi altro bianco presentatosi sono ingenuo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2021)

Ho disdetto Netflix da qualche settimana perché mi sono stufato di pagare per queste porcherie. Tra l'altro qualità di queste serie molto discutibile.
Quando guardo una serie su una casa stregata, e il finale per 50 minuti su 60 diventa un episodio romantico su una storia lesbo, capisci che è il punto di non ritorno.

Mi faccio una pausa con le serie TV streaming per un po', torno ai vecchi "metodi" selezionando solo quello che mi piace spulciando informazioni qua e là, senza pagare servizi di queste piattaforme.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (21 Gennaio 2021)

Fra poco cercheranno di fare anche Cesare nero......


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

Ci sono attori neri bravissimi, straordinari. Gli facessero interpretare "personaggi neri", senza invadere campi che non li riguardano. Anche e soprattutto a livello storico.

La società americana è completamente malata, andata e irrecuperabile. Non mi stupire se lì, a breve, i bianchi finissero con le catene ai piedi.


----------



## SanGigio (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono attori neri bravissimi, straordinari. Gli facessero interpretare "personaggi neri", senza invadere campi che non li riguardano. Anche e soprattutto a livello storico.
> 
> La società americana è completamente malata, andata e irrecuperabile. Non mi stupire se lì, a breve, i bianchi finissero con le catene ai piedi.



Concordo sulla prima parte, sulla seconda non mi esprimo non avendo mai messo piede fuori dall'Italia 
Probabile che hanno fatto questa scelta per farsi pubblicità, il che la dice lunga sulla qualità della serie..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Tra un po ci sarà anche superman nero.


----------



## Davidoff (22 Gennaio 2021)

Ormai in ogni nuova serie prima di partire devono inserire da contratto neri, gay e lesbiche, altrimenti non è abbastanza "inclusiva", poco importa se mettono neri anche dove sarebbero totalmente fuori contesto (coff coff Bridgerton coff coff), l'importante è non rischiare di passare per razzisti.
In ambito fumettistico si sono dovuti inventare un Batman nero del futuro parallelo a quello presente, il nuovo Spider-Man è latino, chissà chi saranno i prossimi. Il mondo per i bianchi etero sarà sempre peggio, poi non stupiamoci che gente come Trump riesca a cavalcare l'onda, ormai si stanno raggiungendo livelli ridicoli.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Gennaio 2021)

Beh stanno facendo la Sirenetta nera... mi aspetto tra poco anche Biancaneve.
Poi vabbè in Bridgerton la monarchia nera bellissima.

Che periodo di ridicolo che stiamo vivendo


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono attori neri bravissimi, straordinari. Gli facessero interpretare "personaggi neri", senza invadere campi che non li riguardano. Anche e soprattutto a livello storico.
> 
> La società americana è completamente malata, andata e irrecuperabile. Non mi stupire se lì, a breve, i bianchi finissero con le catene ai piedi.



Io sapete bene che sono contro queste cose politically correct, mi fanno schifo per la loro ipocrisia..ma qui vorrei spezzare una lancia: la serie è francese, Omar Sy è un attore eccezionale, di certo l'attore francese più quotato del momento..ci sta questa cosa

Altro aspetto, purtroppo i "personaggi neri" non è che siano moltissimi nella letteratura/storia..semmai ne inventassero di nuovi..il problema è che è proprio la fantasia che sta venendo meno..

In generale comunque molto peggio quando trasformano in donne personaggi maschili...lì si che siamo alla frutta..


----------



## unbreakable (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile articolo pubblicato dal Corsera (generalmente voce dell'ultraprogressimo globalista NDR). Secondo quanto riportato da Renato Franco, il Lupin nero di Netflix è una storia stravolta dal politicamente corretto. Siamo passati dal whitewashing al blackwashing, ovvero inserire all'interno di prodotti cinematografici personaggi neri che, normalmente, dovrebbero essere bianchi. Lo stesso è accaduto anche in Troy, in Thor: Ragnarok ed in Bridgerton.



Io sono di parte sono un fan di omar sy..ho visto molti film con lui..
Ammetto che mi da più fastidio il continuo parlare di kamala harris come vice o il fatto che si debbano inginocchiare per ogni cavolata..o james Bond femmina nera..
Ma Lupin interpretato da omar sy quello non mi crea problemi


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile articolo pubblicato dal Corsera (generalmente voce dell'ultraprogressimo globalista NDR). Secondo quanto riportato da Renato Franco, il Lupin nero di Netflix è una storia stravolta dal politicamente corretto. Siamo passati dal whitewashing al blackwashing, ovvero inserire all'interno di prodotti cinematografici personaggi neri che, normalmente, dovrebbero essere bianchi. Lo stesso è accaduto anche in Troy, in Thor: Ragnarok ed in Bridgerton.



Ormai non mi sorprendo più.
Rabbrividisco ma non mi sorprendo.

Il fine è ovviamente quello di distruggere l'immaginario collettivo.


----------



## sacchino (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile articolo pubblicato dal Corsera (generalmente voce dell'ultraprogressimo globalista NDR). Secondo quanto riportato da Renato Franco, il Lupin nero di Netflix è una storia stravolta dal politicamente corretto. Siamo passati dal whitewashing al blackwashing, ovvero inserire all'interno di prodotti cinematografici personaggi neri che, normalmente, dovrebbero essere bianchi. Lo stesso è accaduto anche in Troy, in Thor: Ragnarok ed in Bridgerton.



Anche nei ***** inseriscono spesso i neri.


----------



## dadensa (22 Gennaio 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sapete bene che sono contro queste cose politically correct, mi fanno schifo per la loro ipocrisia..ma qui vorrei spezzare una lancia: la serie è francese, Omar Sy è un attore eccezionale, di certo l'attore francese più quotato del momento..ci sta questa cosa
> 
> Altro aspetto, purtroppo i "personaggi neri" non è che siano moltissimi nella letteratura/storia..semmai ne inventassero di nuovi..il problema è che è proprio la fantasia che sta venendo meno..
> 
> In generale comunque molto peggio quando trasformano in donne personaggi maschili...lì si che siamo alla frutta..



Sono d'accordo su Omar Sy. Scusate se mi intrometto, senza spoilerare nulla, ma nel caso in questione l'attore (di colore) non interpreta Arsenio Lupin. La serie si intitola così solo perchè il personaggio principale è un appassionato della saga e da lui ne prende spunto per le sue "avventure". Insomma, anche io sono ben contro il politically correct nauseante, a mio modesto parere però è stato preso proprio un riferimento che nulla c'entra con la questione..


----------



## Gekyn (22 Gennaio 2021)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su Omar Sy. Scusate se mi intrometto, senza spoilerare nulla, ma nel caso in questione l'attore (di colore) non interpreta Arsenio Lupin. La serie si intitola così solo perchè il personaggio principale è un appassionato della saga e da lui ne prende spunto per le sue "avventure". Insomma, anche io sono ben contro il politically correct nauseante, a mio modesto parere però è stato preso proprio un riferimento che nulla c'entra con la questione..



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa, ho visto la serie ed è pure carina, ma questa polemica la trovo alquanto fuori luogo.


----------



## bmb (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile articolo pubblicato dal Corsera (generalmente voce dell'ultraprogressimo globalista NDR). Secondo quanto riportato da Renato Franco, il Lupin nero di Netflix è una storia stravolta dal politicamente corretto. Siamo passati dal whitewashing al blackwashing, ovvero inserire all'interno di prodotti cinematografici personaggi neri che, normalmente, dovrebbero essere bianchi. Lo stesso è accaduto anche in Troy, in Thor: Ragnarok ed in Bridgerton.



Un ladro di colore, si addice perfettamente al mondo di oggi. 

Ad ogni modo meritiamo l'estinzione al più presto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Gennaio 2021)

I produttori sono in confusione totale...deve essere dura stare al passo coi tempi. Ci manca solo una docuserie con Hitler e Mussolini neri e siamo a posto.

Scherzi a parte, l'ho vista pure io ed effettivamente la ricostruzione fatta dall'articolo non è corretta...è come se venisse fatta una serie su un ragazzo svedese che sfonda nel basket e che si ispira a Kobe o Jordan, non ci vedo dietrologie in questo caso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile articolo pubblicato dal Corsera (generalmente voce dell'ultraprogressimo globalista NDR). Secondo quanto riportato da Renato Franco, il Lupin nero di Netflix è una storia stravolta dal politicamente corretto. Siamo passati dal whitewashing al blackwashing, ovvero inserire all'interno di prodotti cinematografici personaggi neri che, normalmente, dovrebbero essere bianchi. Lo stesso è accaduto anche in Troy, in Thor: Ragnarok ed in Bridgerton.



Quello del blackwashing è un problema reale esattamente come il whitewashing (soprattutto rispetto a giapponesi e cinesi nell'industria cinematografica)
Ma in questo caso specifico l'articolo è molto clickbait e tendenzioso, e offre una ricostruzione (volutamente?) errata per generare facili click e indignazione.
Lupin non c'entra assolutamente niente in questa storia, non c'è nessun blackwashing come invece c'è stato ad esempio in Troy.


----------



## Giofa (22 Gennaio 2021)

Avendo una bimba piccola mi è capitato di vedere di recente Lilli e il vagabondo in versione film; lì si è passati da una padrona di Lilli bianca nel cartone a una nera, da un bimbo biondo con gli occhi azzurri a una bimba mulatta; non contesto il mix, ci mancherebbe altro, è la forzatura nelle scelte che stona e che, anzi, denota una forma di razzismo più sottile a mio avviso.


----------



## Manue (22 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile articolo pubblicato dal Corsera (generalmente voce dell'ultraprogressimo globalista NDR). Secondo quanto riportato da Renato Franco, il Lupin nero di Netflix è una storia stravolta dal politicamente corretto. Siamo passati dal whitewashing al blackwashing, ovvero inserire all'interno di prodotti cinematografici personaggi neri che, normalmente, dovrebbero essere bianchi. Lo stesso è accaduto anche in Troy, in Thor: Ragnarok ed in Bridgerton.



eeee Corsera Corsera, 
quanta superficialità. Ma li pagano per sbagliare tutto?

Già il titolo della serie, se letto, lascia intendere..ma diamo per scontato che non si è capito niente e si pensa di guardare la serie tv su Lupin, ci vogliono giusto 5 minuti per rendersi conto che NON è la serie tv su Lupin, 
ma su un ladro gentiluomo che si ispira a Lupin. E francamente è riuscita molto bene.

Io sono assolutamente d'accordo nel non cambiare il colore di un personaggio, 
ad esempio un superman nero per me non dovrebbe mai esistere, 
ma qui è stato completamente sbagliato l'articolo, un tantino imbarazzante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Gennaio 2021)

In realtà avevo letto che il protagonista nero non sarebbe poi lupin, ma troverebbe il diario del Lupin originale a cui poi si ispirerà. Io non l'ho visto, quindi magari non è così. Fosse questo il caso per una volta sarei d'accordo con netflix


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Gennaio 2021)

Tra un po' questi fanatici cominceranno pure a raffigurare Gesù con pelle, occhi e capelli scuri!!

Oh aspetta  ...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (22 Gennaio 2021)

dadensa ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su Omar Sy. Scusate se mi intrometto, senza spoilerare nulla, ma nel caso in questione l'attore (di colore) non interpreta Arsenio Lupin. La serie si intitola così solo perchè il personaggio principale è un appassionato della saga e da lui ne prende spunto per le sue "avventure". Insomma, anche io sono ben contro il politically correct nauseante, a mio modesto parere però è stato preso proprio un riferimento che nulla c'entra con la questione..



Non ho mai visto la serie TV e, dunque, mi limito alla lettura dell’articolo: con la tua aggiunta, il tutto prende una “coloritura” totalmente diversa. Messa così, nulla da obiettare alla scelta degli autori.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (22 Gennaio 2021)

Sembra quasi un articolo fatto apposta di polemica "al contrario", di tutti gli innumerevoli esempi di neri infilati a caso dove non dovevano essere, sono andati a far polemica forse nell' unica situazione dove non c' era niente di male.
Magari un giorno faranno Geralt di Rivia nigeriano che invece di lupo bianco sarà lupo nero e li andrà tutto bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Magari un giorno faranno Geralt di Rivia nigeriano che invece di lupo bianco sarà lupo nero e li andrà tutto bene.



Ciri doveva essere nera secondo i primissimi casting call della serie Netflix, parliamo di 4-5 ani fa, la stormshit dei tempi al tempo cambiò i piani (con il mondo di oggi, probabilmente, avrebbero tirato dritto sulla decisione).

Ma si sono rifatti con gli elfi neri e Fringilla black (attrice pessima). 
Per la prossima stagione si vocifera di un Jaskier/Dondallion bisessesuale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Gennaio 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi un articolo fatto apposta di polemica "al contrario", di tutti gli innumerevoli esempi di neri infilati a caso dove non dovevano essere, sono andati a far polemica forse nell' unica situazione dove non c' era niente di male.
> Magari un giorno faranno Geralt di Rivia nigeriano che invece di lupo bianco sarà lupo nero e li andrà tutto bene.




E' quello che pensavo pure io. L'unico caso normale mi fanno casino


----------



## dadensa (22 Gennaio 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> eeee Corsera Corsera,
> quanta superficialità. Ma li pagano per sbagliare tutto?
> 
> Già il titolo della serie, se letto, lascia intendere..ma diamo per scontato che non si è capito niente e si pensa di guardare la serie tv su Lupin, ci vogliono giusto 5 minuti per rendersi conto che NON è la serie tv su Lupin,
> ...



Più o meno è come se mi elergessi a paladino del Milan attuale e, dando contro a tutti i detrattori che dipingono la squadra come fortunata e aiutata dagli arbitri, dichiarassi che "è assurdo pensare che questa squadra sia solo fortunata, con le fantastiche prestazioni di giocatori del calibro di Krunic, Antonio Donnarumma e Musacchio."


----------

